# Progress with birds



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Well I've had 0 progress with the tiels, unless them mimicking sounds I make when I whistle counts.

As for the budgies,

Sam's about the same. I'm gonna start again with her since I let her take a break from taming after both of her feet were tangled up in the sheet because her nails were so long. Now that they're trimmed, I'm gonna see if she can get around again without a problem.

Bud's still his stubborn self.  I'm not sure if he's the same or better. I can perch him on my finger and turn him upside down and he'll just climb around so that he's upright. He let me rub the back of his head but anywhere else is taking a chance of being bitten. He doesn't necessarily like it, but he lets me every so often.

Lemon's making great progress considering that he's new. He's stepping up, being an eagle (just like Sam did  ), and he really loves my glasses. If I hold him at the side of my head, he'll grab onto them with his beak and just hold on. He's been climbing up onto my head a lot lately. The first time, he started chirping like he made it to the top of Mt. Everest. 

I'm honestly proud of them with their progress. I'm having problems getting Lemmy to trust my finger inside the cage, but once he's outside, he's perfectly fine.

We're looking for a cage for the tiels. I got them a toy finally and replaced the bell that was in their cage (there was a spiderweb in it that I'd never seen before  ) I'm probably gonna wait until I can get the tiels' wings, nails, and hopefully beaks trimmed because they look like harpy eagles before I start anything with them. I'm still working on the whole striking thing. It's not going that well.

I can see that will take me a long time. But overall, everything's going great I guess.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Mimicking sounds you make does count as progress with the cockatiels. When you are ready to work more with them, I would teach them to step up on a perch. It's not good for them to get in the habit of biting you or lunging at you!

No reason to be trying to touch Bud in other places!! Most budgies do not like that.

Overall, sounds like good progress!


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

any progress is great!

I'm just trying to get them to progress in different ways but I'm not rushing them.

As for the budgies, I never touch them in other places. I know better than that. Bud taught me that the hard way 

I ask a lot because I never know if I'm doing things right (applies to everything I do) so when I find out I am, I get relieved and happy because I think I'm on the right track.

I guess everyone did that though.

I did in fact try a few weeks ago (school work keeps me busy) to get them on a dowel rod that I have, but they were freaking out the entire time. So I'm not sure if that's gonna work or not. I may just try again and take longer since I don't have that much work today. No harm in trying. Persistence is key in training, right?

But thanks for the feedback! It always helps to know I'm doing the right thing (at least for one of the birds) and getting somewhere.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ashley,

Please take the time to read the Stickies at the top of each forum as well as the Budgie Articles. 
You will learn a great deal about what to expect, what is "normal" and how to give your birds the best care possible. 
Reading through other members threads on various topics can be very helpful as well.

We want members to utilize the resources already available here on the forums. 
If, after reading through everything, you do not find the answer(s) to your questions then we will be glad to help. *


----------

